# A pet for my classroom!



## parsnipandtoffee (May 28, 2006)

I'm starting at a new school in September (I'm ateacher) and would really like to get a pet for my new classroom, but Idon't know what to get.

I don't want to get a bun as I wouldn't be able to give it the sameamount of attention as the boys get at home (sunday morning cuddles inbed etc) but am unsure what to get.

Also, I can get a pupil to take it home in the holidays to care for itbut it would probably be in school from around 5pm on fri to 7.30am onmonday on it's own. Is this too cruel? it would get lots of attentionin the week.Does anyone have any suggestions, I would likesomething that is active in the day that the children can watch/playwith and something small so that it can get most of its exercise in abig cage rather than running around a science lab!!!!!

ps I'm a secondary school teacher so the children are old enough to handle animals properly!

Any suggestions?


----------



## m.e. (May 28, 2006)

*parsnipandtoffee wrote:*


> I don't want to get a bun as *I wouldn't be able to giveit the same amount of attention as the boys get at home* (sundaymorning cuddles in bed etc) but am unsure what to get.



I think you've just highlighted the maindilemma for any classroom pet: they need attention. Mice, rats, guineapigs, rabbits - they *all* need daily, one-on-one attention. Theyalso need a fair amount of space and can rack up a lot of money in vetbills. Some might require a companion, and that costs even more money.

Small mammals are nice, but they have a lot of needs that may not befilled in the role of a classroom pet. If anything, I would suggestthat YOU get a pet and then bring it to class with you. That might workbest of all 

As an aside, I know a second-grade teacher in the UK that got a giantland snail for her class, and they *love* it


----------



## Jenni (May 28, 2006)

One of the classes at the school I teach at hada giant hissing coakroach as a pet. They loved it, but theteacher wasn't very squeamish. I don't think I could'vehandled it.

Maybe a hermit crab? I don't know how much care they require.

I used to have pet mice in my classroom and it was always a pain tofind someone to take care of them on breaks, etc. I wouldn'thave a classroom pet now.


----------



## naturestee (May 28, 2006)

Guppies! The first time I boughtguppies, my mom started telling me about her aunt's classroom petguppies. She taught my mom's second grade class, and my mom's52 and she still remembers those guppies. They're pretty,active, easy to care for, and darn cute!

You could even find a hobby breeder and get true-breedingcolors. If you had multiple tanks, you could do a project oncolor genetics. Or breed wingless fruit flies for their food,and do fruit fly breeding experiments, if the kids are old enough.

My high school biology teacher had us raise quail from eggs.We were supposed to train them and stuff, but she never got around tohaving us do much with them. Some of the previous years hadquail imprinted on the students! I really hated it thoughbecause I asked what happened to our baby quail that weraised. She gave them to another teacher _to train hishunting dogs with!:cry1_


----------



## naturestee (May 28, 2006)

*Jenni wrote: *


> Oneof the classes at the school I teach at had a giant hissing coakroachas a pet. They loved it, but the teacher wasn't verysqueamish. I don't think I could've handled it.


I kept one of those for a college entomology class! They'reneat, although mine was "defective." She wouldn'thiss. And I was supposed to be studying their foodpreferences and behavior.

Myprof had a breeding colony at home, but I guess they're hard to breed until you find the right conditions.


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (May 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, lots of different ideas for me to think about.

The school already has some animals, mice, rats, a snake and atarantula so maybe some fish would be good, I like the idea of acockroach or giant african land snail but I'm not sure what my bosswould say.

I'll take all your ideas to him and see what he agrees to.

Robyn x


----------



## Jenni (May 28, 2006)

You might consider a one of those purplefighting fish (I am not sure what they are called). My neicehas some and they don't reguire a filter and a big tank. Theyseem to be pretty hardy.


----------



## dreamgal042 (May 29, 2006)

When I was in elementary school, my friend's 4thgrade teacher kept class frogs all year every year. When the end of theschool year came, everyone in the class fought over who got to keepthem as a pets. (She'd get new ones each year) Every break, they'd alsofight over who got to takethem home. I remember she alwayshad 2 frogs, and they always had the same 2 names every year. (i cantremember the names) The other thing with that is it was never hard forher students to find something to get her as a present. They just gother anything that had a frog on it. I want to be an elementary schoolteacher, and I want something like that for my classroom....a trademarkor a theme. My 7th grade history teacher had those dancing guinea pigsall around her classroom, so her students knew what to get her as apresent.

I'm not sure you can leave a frog alone for the weekend, but I dontthink they require huge amounts of space or cuddling. Don't take me asthe frog expert though


----------



## maherwoman (May 29, 2006)

Wow...what a nice idea of you to get your kids apet for the classroom. They'll love it. I'm sureyou'll be able to figure out from all these great ideas what you'llget. 

I just wanted to tell you what a great teacher I think you are forthinking of that. Not many teachers will get a classpet...but they're always remembered. 

I had a math teacher that had gerbils, they were her personal pets thatshe brought to school. I'm not sure how she worked out takingcare of them (if she took them home, or came in on the weekend), butthey were wonderful. She paired a male and female together atone point, and they had a litter...and their triplet boys became myfirst (and only, thus far) gerbils. They were wonderful...andsuch a wonderful memory. That math teacher was such awonderful lady. People that love animals so much usuallyare. 

Not that I would recommend gerbils...I'm not sure how she worked outthem getting the love and attention they obviously got (they were VERYsweet, and obviously very loved). You might be able to workit out, though, if you had them in a kind of cage that's easilytransporable. I don't know completely, though.Maybe someone else that has more gerbil knowledge would be able to tellya. 

Anyway, thought I'd contribute my story.


----------



## Spring (May 29, 2006)

What about Butterflies? A Few years back, at myElementary one of the classes had the caterpillers, and they studiedthem through their different stages ect then after they turned intoButerflies they let them go outside. They had this huge area coveredwith a net, it was really cool. The butterflies were sort of friendly,and if you put your hand in the net, sometimes they would land on yourhand.


----------



## daisy052104 (May 29, 2006)

My kindergarten teacher got a turtle as aclassroom pet. His name was Barney. (This was before the purple dino.)Of course it was when my sister was in her class, not me. I know mysister really liked the turtle. Other wise I probalby wouldn't rememberhim. I think it was a painted boxcar turtle.


----------



## maherwoman (May 29, 2006)

*Ya know...now that I think of it, my daughterhas a class pet that's a water turtle, and they love him!Maybe that would be a good idea. 

daisy052104 wrote: *


> My kindergarten teachergot a turtle as a classroom pet. His name was Barney. (This was beforethe purple dino.) Of course it was when my sister was in her class, notme. I know my sister really liked the turtle. Other wise I probalbywouldn't remember him. I think it was a painted boxcar turtle.


----------



## ruka (May 30, 2006)

In first grade, our class pet was a redear slider named Sal. He ate cat food. :?


----------



## maherwoman (May 30, 2006)

*Eww...just kiddin'...but it does sound a bit gross. LOL!!

ruka wrote: *


> In first grade, our class petwas a redear slider named Sal. He ate cat food. :?


----------



## KatyG (May 30, 2006)

> What about Butterflies? A Few years back,at my Elementary one of the classes had the caterpillers, and theystudied them through their different stages ect then after they turnedinto Buterflies they let them go outside. They had this huge areacovered with a net, it was really cool. The butterflies were sort offriendly, and if you put your hand in the net, sometimes they wouldland on your hand.




I think this is a great idea. My fiance says that they didthis in his school with giant moths and he has always rememberedit. It would be a really interesting thing to do and teachthe kids a lot.


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (May 30, 2006)

Oooh, lots of ideas now, thanks

My new head of Science will think he's employed dr dolittle! They'vegot a wildlife area so maybe frogs would be good, but I do like theidea of baby animals. I hatched some chicks this year, it was a littledisruptive to say the least with the constant chirping and hatching inlessons but it was great for the kids (Some didn't even know thatchickens came from eggs!!!!!)

I really like that you all remember the 'school pet' My primary teacherhad goldfish, she was my friends mum and when I won a fish at the fair(not allowed anymore as it's cruel) we took it to school and he livedint he tank so I could see him in class!


----------



## naturestee (May 30, 2006)

The frog suggestion reminded me of my darlingAfrican Dwarf Frogs- they're fully aquatic, live some of my other smallfish, and are so cute! They're about 2 inches long at adultsize. You can get kits where they send you tadpoles of thisspecies and watch them grow. That would be really cool for ascience classroom! I think they also have kits for AfricanClawed Frogs, which are about the size of my hand when they're fullgrown.


----------



## manda (May 30, 2006)

my phisics teacher had two degus. they went withhim over the weekend. the degus had a huge home made cage with leavelsand "tunnles" going across the room. he also would put them in bigballs and let them run around the class. everyone loved them


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (May 31, 2006)

I had a look at some toads today and also atsome fish, apparantly some tropical fish have live babies so that wouldbe quite exciting.


----------



## naturestee (May 31, 2006)

*parsnipandtoffee wrote:*


> I had a look at some toads today and also at some fish,apparantly some tropical fish have live babies so that would be quiteexciting.


Yup! Guppies are a good livebearer. Platies aregood too. Mollies and swordfish get big and probably wouldn'tbe a good idea unless you had a massive tank.

I let my guppies have babies for a little bit when I first got them,but they had more than I was led to believe (and they were in a tiny 5gallon tank) so I put the girls in a different tank. Thebabies are so tiny and so cute though!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 2, 2006)

Grrr this is really annoying me. Ivebeen trying to think of the breed of frog/toad we had at college but Icant think of it!

Anyway, I think you should get this frog/toad for your classroom asthey are so cute. But they eat live maggots:vomit:At college we had a tank full of live maggots and whenit came to feeding time we had to crush their heads with tweezers andfeed them to the froggies/toadies. 

...But they are cute little things.


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (Jun 3, 2006)

Errr squshing maggots sounds quite horrible, but I'm sure that there will be plenty of volunteers to help me!

I think frogs or fish will be the best option. Problem is now that I have so many ideas I want one of everything!


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh wait I have another idea!! In second grade myteacher had little turtles and newts. They were socool! And easy to feed. I've never seen any again since thatclass and wish I have, they are awesome! And turtles were a nice touchand they can be in the same tank with the newts.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG i want a turtle so badly!! They are so CUTE!!!!! 

only trouble as having one as a class pet, they hibernate all winterdont they? so they wont have a class pet all winter lol.


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 4, 2006)

:rollseyes:...maybe. lol I don't remember theones we had hibernating. Maybe cause its Floirda and maybebecause we were busy with the awesome newts. lol Yeah I usedto want a little turtle so0o bad... then I got a rabbit. lol


----------



## Krissa (Jun 5, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> That would be really cool for a scienceclassroom! I think they also have kits for African ClawedFrogs, which are about the size of my hand when they're full grown.


My two African Clawed Frogs came from a kit like that, they are veryeasy to care for and they don't need live food like some frogs do (theyneed to see movement to eat). They are fully aquatic. I feedmine a mix of fish flakes, dried shrimp, dried blood worms, and bigfish pellets. They even eat earthworms out of my hand. Mineare about 10inches long. But if you get them, make sure you have a verysecure lid, they will jump out of the tank! Watch the area around thefilter for holes they can get out of.


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (Jun 5, 2006)

If I get frogs or turtles or something similarhow much space do they need and how much water? I need to be able tomove the tank really so I can take it home in the holidays or maybeeven move it if I'm out of school for a day!


----------



## Krissa (Jun 5, 2006)

I have my African Clawed frogs in a 29 gallonaquarium, thats a bit too large to transport back and forth and they doneed a lot of room because they get big. They use every inch of theircurrent aquarium.I started them out in a 5 gallon though, itstaken them about 3 years to get to their current size. Soon when wemove they are stepping up to a 40 gallon .

I have had luck transporting frogs from one location to another, muchmore luck than with fish. If you had one tank at school and one athome, you could buy a small plastic carrier with small holes in thelid, put some water from the school tank in it and take them home(heading straight home of course). But that can be expensive having twolarge aquariums. The Dwarf Clawed frogs would require less space.

On another note, they do not require constant care like a rodent would.They can be left over the weekend, as long as the tank heater works andkeeps the tank around 76F. I feed mine every 3 days and they are plump.They scavenge on the bottom of the tank so they scoop up the food theymissed at the feeding. I was feeding them every day, but they didn'teat all the food, I've found three days to be a good interval for them.They also make automatic fish feeders you can use for the frogs if youwill be gone for a week, I've used them while I was on vacation andthey work great. I would not trust it for more than a week just incasesomething got stuck though. As long as the airconditioning or the heatis working they can stay at school in their tank.


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (Jun 7, 2006)

I asked my new boss and he said 'You can have whatever animal you want, just let us know and we'll pay for it. Great!!!

I'm going to have a look at different options and tank sizes over the next few weeks!!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 7, 2006)

My African dwarf frogs used to be in a 5 gallontank. They're in the 10 gallon now because I got sick oftaking care of 4 tanks! They're only 2 inches long as adults,so they don't need a whole lot of space. I kept 2 frogs andthree male guppies in the 5 gallon (well planted) and they did justfine. I don't know if the plants made a difference or not,but I never had algae problems like I did in my 10 gallon (alsoplanted). Tanks under 20 gallons can have unpredictablechanges in water chemistry. Every few months something wouldget seriously out of whack in the 10 gallon. So I've gotteninto the habit of keeping it well under-stocked so the swings aren't asoften or as bad. All it has now is the two frogs and anotocinclus, and I might add a female betta.

My frogs mainly eat these soft sinking pellets that are made forthem. Depending on the store, they're found either by thefish food or the reptile food. Supposedly too much dried foodis bad for them because it damages their intestines. They'resupposed to be scavangers but I haven't seen them scavange verymuch. They're pretty lazy, but they're so cute when they'rehanging out in funny positions or floating at the top so they don'thave to move to breathe.


----------



## Krissa (Jun 7, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Tanks under 20 gallons can have unpredictablechanges in water chemistry.


:yeahthatWhenever I sold fish tanks at the pet store I worked at I always triedto get people to buy the largest tank they had room for. It is just somuch easier to care for a large tank, I hated my 5gallon and I'm lovingmy 29 gallon. Less cleaning less worry etc . . . And since the schoolwill pay for it the possibilites are endless :yes:


----------

